# Portico by Exclusive Resorts



## nodge (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Gang,

I just received an email from Exclusive Resorts informing me if a new vacation club it is affiliated with called “Portico by Exclusive Resorts”

If you click on the above link, you’ll quickly learn that if you pay a $10,000 initiation fee and a $2500/year annual fee, you get the privilege of booking “more than 150 stunning vacation homes in 50 top destinations” at “up to 50% below market . . . “ rates.  So you pay thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of being able to pay“$650-$950” per night to stay in select Exclusive Resorts’ vacation homes, but without having to actually join Exclusive Resorts.

Hmmmm.  Let’s see . . . with the current minimum cost to join Exclusive Resorts being a $170,000 initiation fee and $20,900/year in annual fees for 20 nights per year (holidays and other peak times advance booking privileges starting at $49,000 extra of course), joining Portico seems like a “good deal.”  Then again, paying thousands of dollars for the privilege of “only” paying “$650-$950” per night to stay someplace still seems like a “bad deal” to me.  

It seems that Exclusive Resorts is really selling access to allow someone to pay nightly rates for its inventory that otherwise would sit unused by its regular, high falootin’, members.

One thing’s for sure, if I was a dues paying member of Exclusive Resorts and learned the details of joining “Portico by Exclusive Resorts,” I’d have to go out on my portico to catch my breath.

nodge


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 15, 2012)

i saw non-ER properties

do you see any ER properties?


----------



## 3DH (Feb 20, 2012)

From what I can see (descriptions), my bet is that some of those residences are units that ER had pulled from bookable inventory and on the market to sell... In Los Cabos I know they have a few of the retired Esperanza and Villas Las Conchas properties for sale. (snellrealestate.com) Real Del Mar seems to be represented on the Portico site, as well as Sea Island, GA Residences, Scottsdale and several others. 

Looks like they are coming up with creative ways to utilize properties that simply aren't selling!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 20, 2012)

3DH said:


> From what I can see (descriptions), my bet is that some of those residences are units that ER had pulled from bookable inventory and on the market to sell... In Los Cabos I know they have a few of the retired Esperanza and Villas Las Conchas properties for sale. (snellrealestate.com) Real Del Mar seems to be represented on the Portico site, as well as Sea Island, GA Residences, Scottsdale and several others.
> 
> Looks like they are coming up with creative ways to utilize properties that simply aren't selling!



i heard someone else "bet" the same thing.

sea island is the one picture i recognized as exclusive to ER, and the ER site still says 20, suggesting none have been pulled.

edit - i hear sea island had more built than ER put in inventory, to sell, and that this is something they do when building enclaves


----------



## LoveMyClub (Feb 24, 2012)

they may be doing the same thing as Inspirato and leasing some of these new places


----------



## Inspirato (Feb 28, 2012)

LoveMyClub said:


> they may be doing the same thing as Inspirato and leasing some of these new places



Portico and Inspirato have similarities and a number of differences. If you have any questions about Inspirato don't hesitate to contact us: info@inspirato.com.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Inspirato said:


> Portico and Inspirato have similarities and a number of differences. If you have any questions about Inspirato don't hesitate to contact us: info@inspirato.com.



I tried to view your site from my work (which is sticking firm with IE7) and got a pop up saying my browser was outdated and the site wouldn't allow me to continue. However, that pop up loaded slowly so I was able to use the site for about a minute before it came up each time.

I suggest you take that down. There's no upside to you telling people that. I'm comfortably within your target market, and I can't use your site to find out more (and am a bit cheesed off about it). I would update the browser if I had control over that.

Anyone who does gets nagged all over the 'net to upgrade, there's no upside for you to do it as well. The only potential outcome is annoyed potential customers.


----------



## jsmithforever (May 14, 2012)

3DH said:


> From what I can see (descriptions), my bet is that some of those residences are units that ER had pulled from bookable inventory and on the market to sell... In Los Cabos I know they have a few of the retired Esperanza and Villas Las Conchas properties for sale. (snellrealestate.com) Real Del Mar seems to be represented on the Portico site, as well as Sea Island, GA Residences, Scottsdale and several others.
> 
> Looks like they are coming up with creative ways to utilize properties that simply aren't selling!



Interesting thread here about Portico and ER and Inspirato.  I've come to some of the same conclusions and also have some concerns about business model.  Recently came across a site with a forum dedicated to issues about these destination clubs and a lot of talk specifically about these companies.

Could be a good place to add comments on experience.


----------



## ClubsRDead (May 14, 2012)

jsmithforever said:


> Recently came across a site with a forum dedicated to issues about these destination clubs and a lot of talk specifically about these companies.
> 
> Could be a good place to add comments on experience.



Well, every few months we get a new one.  You didn't "recently come across" anything, you created it.  At a minimum, at least say you made a site and want to promote it for DC's.  But when you don't, when you do it this way instead, your contempt for ER only shows as this is nothing other than self-promotion for Inspirato.

FYI, if you're going to register a domain, do it with a "private registration" so the details don't come right back to your medical office in Bayonne NJ.

Now, onto bigger things - what don't you like about the club?


----------



## dlca1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like Portico and Insiprato are combining.

Exclusive Resorts’ Portico Club Combines with Luxury Vacation Club Inspirato With American Express

http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/18/am...o-merges-with-exclusive-resorts-portico-club/

At first, I thought this was like  really high end option for not much more than a Westin Kaanapali. You pay $17,500 one time + $3000 annually.  However, I found this old thread on TUG and quickly realized that you still have to pay a daily $$$ rental fee on top of that!


----------

